# Werner ladders made in USA?



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

All my ladders are Werner. I use aluminum extension and fiberglass step ladders. All of my Werner's are made in the USA, and i have a couple in need of replacement. 

I am wanting to replace two extension ladders, a 24' and a 28' both Type I. 
It occurred to me that the new Werner ladders do not say Made In USA on them. 

Are All Werner ladders now made in Mexico? i knew their cheap DIY stuff was. I even think the last 6' blue step ladder was Mexico made also. It is half the ladder of my old Blue 6 footers. 

What brand of ladders are made in the USA? Time to change perhaps. 
Thanks.


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

As I recall, I contacted Werner several years ago about made in USA options and they no longer had any. Can't make any promises but you might want to try Michigan Ladder or Green Bull Ladders.


----------



## topflite (Dec 29, 2016)

Werner has moved at least part of their production to Mexico. I used to work for one of their prime suppliers and they also put up a plant in Mexico just to supply them.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Werner owns Green Bull since 2008.

I have a double-sided 5' fiberglass step ladder from Green Bull. I use it more than any other. Heavy though.

I don't even see them for sale any more.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

according to Google, the only USA ladders are Little Giant.


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

I believe all Little Giant ladders are now made in China. 

Green Bull says, "The vast majority of Green Bull products are manufactured in the Werner Ladder plant in Juarez, Mexico."

I think there's a good possibility that the USA no longer makes ladders. :sad:


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

I checked into the Michigan Ladder Co. They sent me a catalog by email today.
Looks like I can get them easy enough in Ohio too.
Thanks everyone.


----------

